# Home brew waxes



## B16grf

Hiya I'm new to dw and need some pro help.I've had a go at a home brew wax I've got a good wax ratio going in I think done a lot of reading on here to research this I'm just stuck on oils and solvents I'm using coconut almond and a silicone oil and solvent d-limoenene I also read about emulsifying but I can't get my head round it or what other decent solvent to use and the source of this, if anyone can help it would be great cheers :thumb:


----------



## B16grf

Is there anyone that can help me with the solvents with home brew waxes or point me in right direction??


----------



## MEH4N

http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/Item/HBSD500


----------



## B16grf

MEH4N said:


> http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/Item/HBSD500


Thanks for link was thinking more of solvent that isn't pre mixed and can do/use myself


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

That solvent Meh4n just linked is perfect for what you need mate. It is fast evaperating and aids in alot of ways including buffing etc.


----------



## B16grf

Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> That solvent Meh4n just linked is perfect for what you need mate. It is fast evaperating and aids in alot of ways including buffing etc.


I have read about it but that's someone else's mix, like u did I wanna explore with it all but just need pointing in right direction with solvents that could be used and find which is best, I like the science experiment bits, and some help with explanation of emulsifying waxes with water


----------



## kev a

Low odour white spirit works quite well and doesn't stink too bad, IPA and Naphtha (I used AG tar removed as my source of Naphtha) both evaporate quickly.
As for emulsifying with water I did experiment a bit but couldn't get the wax and water to separate properly, I cant remember exactly but I think I used PEG-20 as an emulsifier, but it still separated, so I left mine to cool on a record player, although it still didn't really work very well, it was more of a glaze than a wax.


----------



## B16grf

kev a said:


> Low odour white spirit works quite well and doesn't stink too bad, IPA and Naphtha (I used AG tar removed as my source of Naphtha) both evaporate quickly.
> As for emulsifying with water I did experiment a bit but couldn't get the wax and water to separate properly, I cant remember exactly but I think I used PEG-20 as an emulsifier, but it still separated, so I left mine to cool on a record player, although it still didn't really work very well, it was more of a glaze than a wax.


Ain't naphtha a agent used in laundry cleaners? I have found an emulsifier I'm gonna try out and see what happens still stuck on other solvents any pro wax makers wanna pm a half decent solvent to try I'm all ears:wall:


----------



## kev a

Have a look at MSDS sheets for waxes dude, the solvents are hazardous substances so have to be listed in there along with rough percentages. Lookup the Cas numbers online and you should get a good idea of what solvents are in commercial waxes. I guess its much nicer to advertise a wax contains carnauba wax etc, rather that saying our product contains white spirit. So I guess that's why companies are reluctant to tell you what's in there.

But low odour mineral spirits and naphtha are both ingredients in commercial waxes, in fairly high percentages too.


----------



## B16grf

See what u mean just checked out a few companies and one I came across most was Hydrotreated light distillate in wording basically what u have just said I've found a site with a shed load of solvents I've come across reading msds sheets but don't think I need 250litres of them as a minimum order


----------



## B16grf

First attempt


----------



## B16grf

Second batch less wax this time


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Both look good mate well done


----------



## B16grf

Thanks gonna do some more research before batch three see what I can put in and try an emulsified wax


----------



## B16grf

Right had some results back after trial both waxes took a while to cure over 20 mins and left a slight smeary residue on panel, 1st batch beaded lot better then second on that I have produced batch 3+4 with a high solvent content and same wax as 1st batch, batch 4 has one less oil in so gonna get some one to test these to see how they go


----------



## B16grf

Another batch made today number 8 results from previous batches were promising no pics as testing was done on Mercs at a dealership lol full range of colour paint work to try on, will upload beading pics when take some


----------



## B16grf

Right here's a couple of pics of batch 8 see what u think went on nice cured in bout 15 mins and was easy to buff off


----------



## B16grf

Nice shine after buffing perfect reflection of sky


----------



## B16grf

Even tried on the wheels


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Looks good mate


----------



## B16grf

Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> Looks good mate


Thanks but still struggling with solvents and sourcing if any one could point me in rightbdirection


----------



## supervinnie40

To be fair mate, it's part of the whole journey, trying to figure out what you need, where to get it and how to use it.
You don't learn from people just telling you how to do it. :thumb:


----------



## B16grf

Funny u should say that, a good friend of mine just said don't give up keep experimenting and ur get there, u don't become successful over nite!! Soo back to drawing board had some good step forward and one back, it's gonna take a whole lot of reading and trialing to get where I want this wax to be on to batch 14 Tbc.......


----------



## supervinnie40

No worries, if you keep thinking that way, you'll get there eventually! :thumb:


----------



## B16grf

Another attempt think I'm getting wax ratio sort of there had good results from my man at merc, he said beading was good but took time to cure and a lol bit hard to buff out just need to tweak solvents a lil


----------



## B16grf

Cd test ain't to bad


----------



## B16grf

I'm quite chuffed with what I've done today, they even look good in a tub. I will keep tweaking a lil an trying new scents to suit the solvent :thumb:


----------



## B16grf

Another quick batch tweaked a lil


----------



## B16grf

Been struggling to upload any pics from past home brews ive made this was a pic from two weeks ago on my bonnet wax been on a week some beading


----------



## B16grf

Used a bit in light lense to see how it worked on the plastic ie no clouding etc


----------



## B16grf

Shows beading from bonnet and lense


----------



## B16grf

Managed to source some montan wax op grade for next few batches got two being trailed at moment just waiting for feedback and pics so far it's promising, every batch is improving I do the odd wild card where u just go what happens if I do this! Some are usable some not but the main batches I do are all deffenatly usable


----------



## B16grf

Really struggling to upload pics keeps failing!


----------



## B16grf

Montan op wax arrived


----------



## B16grf

Busy brewing today 4 more trials hope goes ok


----------



## B16grf

Really struggling to up load keeps failing can I ask guys to look on Instagram under b16grf pics on there comparison between my home brew and another branded wax


----------



## B16grf

http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums...C-2066-4063-85A1-F29AE759F1DE_zps0uzp0zs2.jpg


----------



## B16grf

http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y505/b16grf/C1E42607-E278-456D-9C07-461BC26C69A9_zps3iw3rfnh.jpg


----------



## B16grf

http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums...B-00AA-439D-98EB-61797595D5DE_zpsewyz3we4.jpg


----------



## sprocketser

Just sub d for updates . Great work up to now fella ! Don t giveup !


----------



## B16grf

Pls give opinions


----------



## B16grf

I used mine against zaino z2 and swear could not tell the difference


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , it s some great results mate !


----------



## B16grf

Got a vid on Instagram of sheeting on both sides


----------



## sprocketser

B16grf said:


> Got a vid on Instagram of sheeting on both sides


Will give it a shot .

Any link fella !


----------



## B16grf

Just follow b16grf on there


----------



## sprocketser

Ok thanx , just found it .


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , nice vid ! You re getting there !


----------



## B16grf

Need to try on a dark colour car the shine, feel on my merc I'm chuffed with. Even against zainol z2


----------



## sprocketser

Yep , you ll more more results on dark coloured cars . Need to find one close to you for tests .


----------



## B16grf

Found one


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , it will be a nice tester for you mate .


----------



## B16grf

Deffo hopefully in couple of days my man with the bmw should do his whole car with pics


----------



## B16grf

http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y505/b16grf/D6D48D56-E4C2-4677-B536-34510A60C1F3_zps25dpjwt5.jpg quick pic of beading still from waxing 10 days ago


----------



## B16grf

Another quick batch of experimenting knocked up last nite and tried on boot of car nice pic this morning as rained last nite http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y505/b16grf/626A05BA-9375-49AB-8BCC-418CD2E5DC38_zpszb47bjyp.jpg


----------



## B16grf

Another tweak of ingredients for another brew made yesterday tried on a black jag


----------



## B16grf

Hoping to add some new ingredients to wax next week when arrive


----------



## B16grf

Managed to grab couple of new ingredients today, made a tweak with wax with the better replacements to what I've got, I'm well happy with results pls take time looking through photos on my photo bucket and pls give responses http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y505/b16grf/13359024-CC9B-4C7B-BCCB-CB4AFDF9CE4F_zpsmi18hthv.jpg


----------



## Jonnybbad

looks very good like the finish nice reflection and shine beading looks good


----------



## B16grf

Thanks, come across problem now where I need to generate a company name so I can properly talk to suppliers, don't talk to individuals :-(, any one got any ideas for names?


----------



## sprocketser

Great beading in there mate ! Keep it on .


----------



## B16grf

Another brew today made with a mojito scent new ingredient added to formula see how this turns out now to find a dark donar car







[/URL]


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , some more brewing mate ! 

You re really into it .


----------



## B16grf

Yeah I do like hope to make a lil spare cash when finalised done a lot of reading up on here and had few helpful pointers from likes of jay from obsession wax put lot of time in this so don't wanna give up just want to perfect it and start distrubriting to local valeters detailers got a couple of guys who do body shop repair are intrested and have had sample of previous batches to show my work off to them


----------



## sprocketser

Oh yeah ! That s sound like a cool project ! Keep it on mate !


----------



## B16grf

Gonna be doing some samples soon to give away for peeps to try if any one is interested????


----------



## djgregory

Id love to try it on my car, think this would make the metalic flake really pop, recently machine polished so should get maximum shine from it.

Let me know if you want my address.


----------



## supervinnie40

You know where to find me


----------



## B16grf

djgregory said:


> Id love to try it on my car, think this would make the metalic flake really pop, recently machine polished so should get maximum shine from it.
> 
> Let me know if you want my address.


Yeah sure ill do my trial first make sure I'm happy with this one then I'll start passing out few tubs for others to tell me what they think


----------



## djgregory

B16grf said:


> Yeah sure ill do my trial first make sure I'm happy with this one then I'll start passing out few tubs for others to tell me what they think


Sounds good, let me know when your ready.


----------



## sprocketser

I would like it but I m in Canada , so shipping would cost you a fortune .


----------



## B16grf

Don't think its that much mate be good to get it global


----------



## Jonnybbad

sounds good to me


----------



## B16grf

http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y505/b16grf/CEDCC0C8-10AB-403E-A15A-AD158AC485E9_zpsbtrtw53a.jpg had lil but left from last brewed wax put it on boot and this is what I got when sprayed water on it


----------



## sprocketser

Nice beading shots in there !


----------



## B16grf

New stuff arrives tomoz can't wait


----------



## B16grf

have done a quick logo for wax and name maybe for company, need this for suppliers etc to get foot in door, just want feed back on what people think thanks:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Nice logo mate !


----------



## djgregory

Looks good mate, hit us up if you want us to test it.


----------



## B16grf

Or this one not so cramp up


----------



## sprocketser

Looks good , keep experiment with it , but it s getting close .


----------



## B16grf

had another quick change bit more simpler this time


----------



## B16grf

djgregory said:


> Looks good mate, hit us up if you want us to test it.


yes mate definitely, gonna make another brew up pretty soon waiting for some goodies to arrive


----------



## sprocketser

I might sacrefice myself for a test ! lol j/k

Graphics cool mate .


----------



## B16grf

Made another brew today tried a blend with polymers in completely naffed it up sort of made a liquid wax, I tried it on my bonnet anyway, cured ok buffed up nice, I'll take pics of sheeting and beading bit later, back to refining this I think!! :wall:


----------



## B16grf

[/URL]


----------



## djgregory

now that looks good! what are your expected durability tests on this wax?

I am assuming with polymers it will be 3 or so months?


----------



## B16grf

djgregory said:


> now that looks good! what are your expected durability tests on this wax?
> 
> I am assuming with polymers it will be 3 or so months?


Yeah I think that's right to say, gonna aim for that but won't know til trials are done


----------



## sprocketser

I bet it should last 6 months .


----------



## B16grf

sprocketser said:


> I bet it should last 6 months .


Really, you read things like that but your hear differently 3 months I'll aim for, so quick pic of beading and sheeting hard to see on white car tho


----------



## B16grf

http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y505/b16grf/C0B5A8F0-F733-434E-966A-1C5551A087EC_zpsahypmxje.jpg


----------



## sprocketser

Nice pic ! 

I have custom made wax & it lasted 6 month easily after lovely our Cdn Winter .

it s why I wrote so , don t think that you wouldn t do the same .


----------



## B16grf

Gonna try three wax formulations one with carnuaba and one montan, and one with both, gonna play with polymer total quantity with solvent and oil mix, just finding what is compatible is the key now, my delivery if ither samples of silicones and polymers and other bits got lost  but company has said gonna send another load with extras which I look forward to


----------



## B16grf

First batch of carnauba and polymers


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , looks great !


----------



## tangledmonkey

Good effort! Interesting read, gonna sub


----------



## B16grf

[/URL]  two hours of cleaning the two Mercs used last formula on my other halfs a class, not disappointed at all with this well chuffed small 50ml pot went a long way only two thirds used, using sparely is the key with a couple of coats, no smear and nice shine and flake pop to


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , looks great ! Getting the hange of it mate !


----------



## B16grf

Another polymer blend this time a montan wax formula gonna run side by side at some point







[/URL]


----------



## sprocketser

Another one ! Great , keep experiment mate .


----------



## B16grf

[/URL]







[/URL] montan wax v carnauba both with polymers will do bead test hopefully tomorrow


----------



## supervinnie40

Still keeping an eye on this. Progress looks interesting.
Have you tried any durability?


----------



## B16grf

supervinnie40 said:


> Still keeping an eye on this. Progress looks interesting.
> Have you tried any durability?


What I'm going to do now is see how long the last lot on my bonnets lasts beading sheeting etc I'll update as I'll go along, and thanks for your intrest in my thread.:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Hey SuperVinnie ! Been a while my friend ! 

SV loves wax .

I like the way that you re develop your waxes B16 , you experiment allot .


----------



## B16grf

sprocketser said:


> Hey SuperVinnie ! Been a while my friend !
> 
> SV loves wax .
> 
> I like the way that you re develop your waxes B16 , you experiment allot .


It's the only way to get the best out of something try every possibility then go with the best outcome, it's Danny btw :wave: (b16grf), got plenty more experiments to try gonna get this waxes thing right then try a QD or something dunno?!


----------



## sprocketser

Cool , didn t know that your name was Danny ! 

Mine s P Y


----------



## B16grf

last of solvents used now just wax n oils in this one and vanilla, with a girly pink colour, playing around with scents and colours







[/URL]


----------



## sprocketser

You re getting to be a pro mate ! Love following homebrewed waxe threads .


----------



## B16grf

Ha ha I'm no pro, just got my delivery of samples to try out can't wait to get brewing but gotta wait til solvents arrive


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , it s an ever ending process , was going to try when I had a job , but that project got stopped because of that ( no more job ) , I guess I m enjoying myself looking at threads like yours .


----------



## B16grf

as promised beading and sheeting, also used wax 28 on back panel bugger to put on but ok to come off but left high gloss, just needs a tweak for application. Also if any one has any idea bout cheap wax making equipment pls let me know, all I'm using Is a pirex jug a saucepan and wooden spoon think I need an upgrade??


----------



## sprocketser

Nice shot mate !


----------



## Rowe

Commented on your Instagram earlier.

When you copy pics off photo bucket, go onto the image and copy and paste the line of text which starts [ I m g ]
That way they appear as pics in your posts. Like this:


----------



## sprocketser

Good tip Rowe .


----------



## B16grf

Rowe said:


> Commented on your Instagram earlier.
> 
> When you copy pics off photo bucket, go onto the image and copy and paste the line of text which starts [ I m g ]
> That way they appear as pics in your posts. Like this:


Yeah great tip thanks can I got back and edit images on this thread!


----------



## Rowe

B16grf said:


> Yeah great tip thanks can I got back and edit images on this thread!


Thread looks much better  
Some really good pics too


----------



## B16grf

Edited my thread a bit make look a bit better:driver:


----------



## sprocketser

Top job mate !


----------



## B16grf

Any one tried jojaba wax in a brew at all? And would I benefit putting exotic oils in my brew such as Aragan oil? Does make hair shiny lol


----------



## sprocketser

lol , don t know mate , you re doing lots of research !


----------



## B16grf

Always reading stuff mate, prob looking into it bit to much but it's knowledge I tried a silicone blend earlier total messed it up, some of silicones rejected the wax as wasn't mixed with solvent properly, so was left with a cloudy mess at bottom of jar when cooled, wax was bitty as well not as smooth as other blends, used to much silicone, couldn't Congille fully, mite need a lil expert help with this, back to google I go!! Also I wanna take this oppatunaty to than dan from obi- dan karnubi for pms and solvent pointers much appreciated mate!


----------



## B16grf

On another note it's been raining so took some photos off beading one from carnauba v montan with polymer in and the back wing of my merc with just carnauba and oils with lil bit of mineral spirit solvent in,







[/URL]


----------



## Rowe

Looking spot on dude!


----------



## sprocketser

Great looking pix mate !


----------



## B16grf

Thanks for comments guys


----------



## B16grf

Been playing with logo today as no solvents


----------



## Rowe

B16grf said:


> Been playing with logo today as no solvents


And what's that mean in simple terms, for us none wax blenders? Haha


----------



## sprocketser

lol , oh , logo time now ! projects around the corner right .


----------



## B16grf

Rowe said:


> And what's that mean in simple terms, for us none wax blenders? Haha


I was half way through editing before battery on ipad run out!!


----------



## B16grf

sprocketser said:


> lol , oh , logo time now ! projects around the corner right .


It's for when I send samples out you don't get a blank white lid with black pen on!


----------



## sprocketser

B16grf said:


> It's for when I send samples out you don't get a blank white lid with black pen on!


Yep , it s a professional approach , I like it .


----------



## Jonnybbad

looking good fella nice beading shots like the labels


----------



## B16grf

Cheers guys


----------



## mattmitt

Loving this. Great results.:thumb:


----------



## B16grf

Pics taken last nite of beading on merc bonnet against orange light


----------



## B16grf




----------



## B16grf

Quick brew can't wait ten days for new solvents to arrive so used an organic solvent d-limoenene with silicones 100 1k and 12.5k cS and a polymer I just got my hands on! Just had to brew!!!


----------



## sprocketser

Thanx for sharing ! You re hooked now ! lol


----------



## B16grf

sprocketser said:


> Thanx for sharing ! You re hooked now ! lol


Well it's fun melting stuff adding things together stinking the kitchen out!!!! People egging me on to finish this homebrew to perfection so I'm not gonna give up yet!!! This wax I made last nite, is reall nice texture to it, hard looking but soft when push fingers onto surface I smeared a little into a metal surface at room temp, took 12 mins for solvents to evaporate fully, an was nice easy wipe off as well, I will try in car later to see if any smearing left cos of silicones to much of them leaves a greasy looking residue, to little the gloss and deep shine looks naff!! Pics to follow,


----------



## sprocketser

Experiments right ! Keep it on . Next time a little less solvents .

Lots of fine tuning .


----------



## B16grf

Think it's more to do with what type of solvent I use, d-limoneone don't evaporate that quickly on its own


----------



## sprocketser

Ah ok , you have to try lots of different mixtures right ! A tough long job , but rewarding on the end .


----------



## B16grf

sprocketser said:


> Ah ok , you have to try lots of different mixtures right ! A tough long job , but rewarding on the end .


Well I've been asking around sending emails a lot of reading, about what's what people who are in the know and have PhDs in chemistry asked about what mixes with what ie silicones to solvents to waxes to polymers some very useful info found out and not as difficult as all seems now, just finding the right person is the key


----------



## sprocketser

Yes sir , their are some usefull homebrew threads in the forum , did you have a look !


----------



## B16grf

Yeah man all of them but none tell up what goes well with what just brief descriptions that's all


----------



## sprocketser

B16grf said:


> Yeah man all of them but none tell up what goes well with what just brief descriptions that's all


Ah , ok .


----------



## B16grf

sprocketser said:


> Ah , ok .


Don't get me wrong it's a great place to start and think everyone had mentioned the basics wax,oils,solvents ie carnauba bees montan wax, oils like linseed and solvents like d-limoenene as a start it's the ratios and % of what is needed is the experimental bit, and it does take a lot of time hence why no one really gives up very much when asked!


----------



## B16grf

Ps what do the stars mean next to thread??


----------



## sprocketser

It must mean that it s great ! lol


----------



## B16grf

How do I upload videos??


----------



## tangledmonkey

I think it means your subscribed?


----------



## B16grf

Managed to get latest wax on car


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , great wax ! 

You mean the stars on upper right of page ! It s the rating .

I don t know how to upload vids mate .


----------



## B16grf

It was a bit grabby still when taking it off its a certain wax I need to drop % down a bit, gonna try another in its place I think or just take it out completely! Cured nicely tho and left nice silky finish to touch!


----------



## sprocketser

Keep it on mate !


----------



## B16grf




----------



## sprocketser

It works , you got it . Nice job on the wax !


----------



## B16grf

Tried on a black freelander today perfect conditions


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , the beading , reflection are just great !


----------



## Jonnybbad

That looks very good


----------



## B16grf

Thanks guys, things are getting there, just a couple of things to adjust and I think I'll be ready for samples........ I'm just amazed at how many views I've had 8k nearly.


----------



## B16grf

Brew number 31!! Getting hang of this now I like this one smells so good of cherry


----------



## B16grf




----------



## B16grf

Think I mite be brave enough to send some samples I'll make 5 as soon as jars turn up


----------



## supervinnie40

Really getting somewhere now :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Wow 31 already ! Things go too fast ! Congrats .


----------



## B16grf

This one still a little grabby but getting there have got some super soft Microfibre to see if cloths make the difference in taking off and buffing, bit more research needed on silicones I've got them but need right solvents to mix all well


----------



## sprocketser

I might think that you can use Sonax s BSD in order to remove wax also , had to do it on a custom brewed wax , wax too hard to remove without it .

I muxt say that my lowerback & shoulder are in terrible shape .


----------



## B16grf

I'm running out of test areas on my car lol poor merc... But paint work looks super shiney in sun, unless I have willing dw buddies to help me out on trailing??


----------



## tangledmonkey

I'd be happy to test it out on my bonnet or a wing if you want mate. Got a black astra, needs polishing actually lol, will give me a reason to do it lol


----------



## B16grf

Yeah cool mate got one brewing now had something to try out totally dissolving the silicones I'll do a pink one for u coconut scent this is a new blend so won't know what it does myself but I'd like to share it to see what u think,


----------



## B16grf




----------



## B16grf

Last one for now


----------



## sprocketser

This looks great !


----------



## B16grf




----------



## B16grf

Prototype number 33!! Another new blend new ingredient hopefully a lot better then last, was so hard to get off and all bitty, hence no pics of putting in a car, this one is a lot softer and smoother will get it on a car


----------



## sprocketser

Thanx mate , the other ones were red , these green , is that for you to be easier to know which one has this or that in that batch !

I can see that you re dedicated mate .


----------



## B16grf

tangledmonkey said:


> I'd be happy to test it out on my bonnet or a wing if you want mate. Got a black astra, needs polishing actually lol, will give me a reason to do it lol


Pm ur address I'll post u a pot


----------



## marc147

Looking good, love that colour of green


----------



## B16grf

sprocketser said:


> Thanx mate , the other ones were red , these green , is that for you to be easier to know which one has this or that in that batch !
> 
> I can see that you re dedicated mate .


Yeah it is a bit of that if was all same colour it would be boring,


----------



## Otto

How did you get on with the silicone in the mixture. Give me a pm if your still having issues mixing it properly.
Wax looks good though. Haven't been on the home brew threads for a while. Some good stuff going on


----------



## B16grf

Wax is getting there slowly just some tweaks needed now


----------



## sprocketser

That s cool !


----------



## Otto

B16grf said:


> Wax is getting there slowly just some tweaks needed now


Any news on the alterations yet?


----------



## B16grf

Otto said:


> Any news on the alterations yet?


Will get started this morning, as soon as the other halfs out the kitchen!! (And off to work so don't get moaned at)


----------



## Otto

B16grf said:


> Will get started this morning, as soon as the other halfs out the kitchen!! (And off to work so don't get moaned at)


How are you doing with equipment by the way? In one of the earlier posts you said you were looking to upgrade. Any luck yet?


----------



## B16grf

Otto said:


> How are you doing with equipment by the way? In one of the earlier posts you said you were looking to upgrade. Any luck yet?


Not yet still a proper homebrew pirex glass jugs boiling water and wooden spoon, I am looking to purchase but most my time has been sourcing ingredients and formulating deffo in need of wax melter tho double boiling takes a while


----------



## Otto

B16grf said:


> Not yet still a proper homebrew pirex glass jugs boiling water and wooden spoon, I am looking to purchase but most my time has been sourcing ingredients and formulating deffo in need of wax melter tho double boiling takes a while


Old school Pyrex jug still gets the job done though hey...


----------



## B16grf

Otto said:


> Old school Pyrex jug still gets the job done though hey...


Deffo worked so far, basics always works


----------



## B16grf

This is the alterations made as advise gonna let it cool after pour then drop it off to a valeter to try for me


----------



## sprocketser

Thanx for pix ! Lots of products to do some experiments ! Keep it on .


----------



## Otto

B16
Let us know the results of the latest alteration as I would love to know how those changes will affect the product


----------



## B16grf

Will try myself Tomoz have got a pot left given two out today to try I also tried slightly highe carn content and back the bees off a lil, may need more solvent but will have to see how it goes on and comes off


----------



## B16grf

Pics of green wax brew straight from a valeter I know,




I pretty happy with response he sent via text as was bit worried how wax would go on n off as hadn't tried it myself,


----------



## sprocketser

great results , is that the last alteration! More Carnauba , less Beeswax ! 

With more Carnau , doesn t it makes the wax harder to spread !


----------



## B16grf

This was the previous green one the alterations where made in a chocolate scented wax sent to another valeter friend of mine just waiting for response and pics from that


----------



## sprocketser

Cool , will check it out .


----------



## Amateurdetailer

Looking good so far mate!:thumb:

Will defo have to keep following this one

A.D


----------



## B16grf

Pics of altered last brew was bit harder as higher carn but still easy to spread and easier to come off then previous wax made (green one) just needs a slight oils silicone solvent higher percentage to get right texture and feel of wax when in pot solid form, here's couple of beading shots from it, improvement in beading a lot tighter


----------



## B16grf

What was also said was because of low surface tension all water come off roof boot bonnet @ 20mph leaving a clean shiney look, which again with a comment like that I'm heading in right direction


----------



## sprocketser

Nice beading mate !


----------



## B16grf




----------



## Jonnybbad

Looking good


----------



## Otto

What's the latest?


----------



## B16grf

On holiday at moment denis got some goodies when I get back tho ordered Cadellia wax a coconut wax more coconut oil also been back to a chemical supplier to get some liquid silicone wax and few other ingredients that should go well with the raw waxes I have got, did more reading and research, as well as emails to chemists that actually know what there doing, to help with ratios etc


----------



## sprocketser

Thanx for updates , will check it out .


----------



## B16grf

New goodies
 
And mixed and melted together


----------



## Alfieharley1

Very nice  love your home brewing.


----------



## B16grf

Alfieharley1 said:


> Very nice  love your home brewing.


Thanks mate, fresh back off holiday back in the kitchen brewing!!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Best the other half loves you lol. I got moaned at for storing my products in one of the kitchen cupboards lol.


----------



## B16grf

Alfieharley1 said:


> Best the other half loves you lol. I got moaned at for storing my products in one of the kitchen cupboards lol.


I get that but I've set it up so all oils and polymers I use are in big syringes so it's quick n easy to measure and clean, so I all I get is "make sure you clean up"


----------



## B16grf

Just an update I have sent out a few samples through face book, I also have a page on there now, I will post all responses and trial photos to here when all is done an all comments that have been said bout it all,


----------



## B16grf




----------



## B16grf




----------



## B16grf




----------



## Rowe

spot on! Hopefully people actually bother leaving a review lol


----------



## B16grf

Should hope so taking my time and money to send out because of requests


----------



## B16grf

First pics of test wax


----------



## Rowe

B16grf said:


> First pics of test wax


Looks slick. What sort of durability you looking at?


----------



## B16grf

Rowe said:


> Looks slick. What sort of durability you looking at?


Looking for 2-3 months but I can tell you for sure I haven't run any durability tests with this new lot of wax, it does have a polymer in it as well as oils and polymer liquid wax, just gotta see how these testers pan out


----------



## The_Bouncer

Nice to see dedication :thumb:

Stick with it dude.


----------



## B16grf

The_Bouncer said:


> Nice to see dedication :thumb:
> 
> Stick with it dude.


Thanks man, actually getting somewhere properly now


----------



## Otto

Happy to see you back into it.

Did you get to a good ratio with your silicone oils and stuff in the end did you??


----------



## B16grf

I'm getting there with it really getting there


----------



## B16grf

Just few more pics from test waxes this time on my merc today


----------



## B16grf

Right guys here's afew pics from my wax being tested over weekend 

















































Really quite pleased with results, I have issues still with rub out has been confirmed across the board with the testers, I have inquired about another solvent to use which is in order as well as a different polymer oil to try


----------



## Otto

Really good progress and it is so good that you are continually improving the product. 
I'm sure it'll be an absolute cracker once finished.


----------



## B16grf

Well I do hope so but the development is deffo getting there, I do have a page on fb if anyone is interested zenowaxes all photos and up and coming trial pots are on there I'll just post here what's changed and the out come of each tweak, I'm also finding candillia wax is good substitute for bees wax


----------



## Sparky ds3

B16grf said:


> Right guys here's afew pics from my wax being tested over weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really quite pleased with results, I have issues still with rub out has been confirmed across the board with the testers, I have inquired about another solvent to use which is in order as well as a different polymer oil to try


Cracking photos mate i do like the first 2 but then i would 😃


----------



## B16grf

Sparky ds3 said:


> Cracking photos mate i do like the first 2 but then i would 😃


I wonder why??!!


----------



## Sparky ds3

B16grf said:


> I wonder why??!!


Because its all mines 😃 had a slight drizzle of rain up here to day but looks nice and tight beads


----------



## B16grf

Righty been doing bit more reading and asking bout rub out issue, so changed a few things amount if polymer oils, changed wax ratios and also changed solvents solvents are so important, in this, I think I'm on the right track but still think there is better stuff to get hold of, tracking it down and finding can be a problem sometimes... Just never give up


----------



## JacobDuBois

Just spent god knows how long trawling through all 24 pages, and it looks quality mate, some real progression. I would love to start doing something like this, but i think alot more research is on the cards. Let me know if you're sitll after testers as i have a black ibiza, also could potentially try on my van which does near enough 2000 miles a month and never gets washed haha. would be happy to get back with a review aswell. 

Cheers Jacob


----------



## B16grf

Samples made last week and sent out


----------



## B16grf




----------



## B16grf




----------



## B16grf




----------



## B16grf

New blend without polymer, hoping to get few out to valeters to try


----------



## JacobDuBois

B16grf said:


> New blend without polymer, hoping to get few out to valeters to try


They look quality mate!


----------



## B16grf

Ok come to another hurdle, been searching Internet for 7 days now, with polymer wax it helps rub out but for non polymer wax ive tried few oils and wax ratios as well as solvent % change but still when wax cures it it's hard to rub out, I also don't want to go to oily as could/will produce hologram effect and smear to me ages to get blend right on polymer wax to stop that, any pro who's watching got any tips to what oil to use to use that can aid this issue I'm having again


----------



## B16grf

New show waxes have been sent out for trial stripped my wax right back this time only few ingredients still waiting in upgraded polymers which is taking ages to get here but it is from Japan


----------



## Otto

B16grf said:


> Ok come to another hurdle, been searching Internet for 7 days now, with polymer wax it helps rub out but for non polymer wax ive tried few oils and wax ratios as well as solvent % change but still when wax cures it it's hard to rub out, I also don't want to go to oily as could/will produce hologram effect and smear to me ages to get blend right on polymer wax to stop that, any pro who's watching got any tips to what oil to use to use that can aid this issue I'm having again


I'm a bit unsure of exactly what your asking for here but I think your in need of:
1. an oil which is good for lubrication but does not smear too much when removing = Grapeseed oil is good for oil type values but is not as greasy to the touch as others.
2. a starting point for a non polymer wax = see my Wax Works thread and post #1 gives a good starting point for a non polymer wax. approx 2-3 months durability. Easy application, removal, beading and sheeting is not bad too.


----------



## B16grf

Otto said:


> I'm a bit unsure of exactly what your asking for here but I think your in need of:
> 1. an oil which is good for lubrication but does not smear too much when removing = Grapeseed oil is good for oil type values but is not as greasy to the touch as others.
> 2. a starting point for a non polymer wax = see my Wax Works thread and post #1 gives a good starting point for a non polymer wax. approx 2-3 months durability. Easy application, removal, beading and sheeting is not bad too.


I have read your threads, the oil ratio was but low and have added an emoilent so doesn't dry wax out seems to getting there now, thanks denis


----------



## B16grf

Couple of picks from weekend friend of mine testing waxes on customer cars lovely gloss properties of the homebrew so far but the recipe needs lil tweeking but I'd getting better I think, what you think guys


----------



## B16grf

Does your home brew lab look like this


----------



## B16grf

Hey guys another update brewed mk4 of my refined show wax using 60% carnauba content


----------



## B16grf

Stripped wax of my merc wing to test application,went on easy cured 5-7 mins easy off


----------



## B16grf

Got a bit of brewing tomorrow, got sunflower oil palm oil almond oil and couple others.to blend with wax to see.which gives off best gloss and flake pop


----------



## jenks

Looking really good, the finish you are getting on the white cars is amazing. I would love to test some for you, I have previously tested for obsession wax in his development stages early on.


----------



## B16grf

mini thats been used in tryouts


Pics of beading from raining 

Homebrews


----------



## B16grf

Does anyone know where I can get my hands on banana oil in a decent sample


----------



## B16grf




----------



## Joshraw

They look gorgeous


----------



## B16grf




----------



## B16grf

Pics with above samples used no beading pics as yet


----------



## B16grf

Used five oils in them and high carnauba content it gave deep wet gloss finish which happy with


----------



## Joshraw

Looks amazing. Great reflections!


----------



## B16grf

Thanks mate still ongoing changes and trails


----------



## B16grf

beading from last nites rain


----------



## jenks

Looking very good


----------



## B16grf

Montan wax and carnauba blend @ 60% was a bugger to blend but after a few attempts I got a good pour and tried on a black merc


----------



## B16grf

When using montan as generally harder raw wax I found dropping overall wax to sol/oil down a tad as the first couple of attempts when cooled cracked up straight away still a usable wax but third attempt was a lot better and softer spread nice and buffed up as above , will get beading when get time to hose car


----------



## jenks

Do you have a sample group or are you sending any samples out? You seem to be making good progress with really good results


----------



## B16grf

Few tweeks from last post and.sent few samples out couple to Australia more uk etc, taken oil % right back, more solvent to replace, and back wax content lil more to approx 25.5% max wax tad softer used a watermelon and.kiwi scent to finish


----------



## cream champion

B16grf said:


> Does anyone know where I can get my hands on banana oil in a decent sample


when searching for banana oil (isoamyl acetate) is still current, which can be found here.

http://www.kremer-pigmente.com/de/loesemittel--chemikalien-und-hilfsmittel/iso-amylacetat-70320.html


----------



## The_Bouncer

^^ UK heads up on that site - great products and I bought some iso acetate from them before. - Just bear in mind shipping costs for this product.. 

:thumb:


----------



## B16grf

The_Bouncer said:


> ^^ UK heads up on that site - great products and I bought some iso acetate from them before. - Just bear in mind shipping costs for this product..
> 
> :thumb:


Is it worth a go if a hefty delivery price?


----------



## jenks

Firstly sorry to Danny for the delay in posting this up.
Secondly thanks to Danny for sending me this sample.

The biggest improvement home brews have over mass market stuff seems to be the scents, and this is no different. A lovely strawberry bubblegum smell as far as I can tell matched to a vivid pink colour.

The test panel was washed, clayed and prepped with Dodo Lime Prime.

The wax itself is medium in texture but also slightly oily. Loading the pad was so easy and just kept spreading, easily doing half the roof.
Left for 10 mins the wax removed nice and easy with a single swipe, leaving a good finish for a silver car.


The beading wasn't bad either:thumb:



Overall this is a very good wax, is been on now 2 months and still going strong, easy on/off, great smell, great finish and good water behaviour. Its as good as any wax I have tried, good work Danny.:thumb:


----------



## B16grf

Thanks jenks for your time testing my sample , much appreciated, more to come in the future,


----------



## Pittsy

jenks said:


> Firstly sorry to Danny for the delay in posting this up.
> Secondly thanks to Danny for sending me this sample.
> 
> The biggest improvement home brews have over mass market stuff seems to be the scents, and this is no different. A lovely strawberry bubblegum smell as far as I can tell matched to a vivid pink colour.
> 
> The test panel was washed, clayed and prepped with Dodo Lime Prime.
> 
> The wax itself is medium in texture but also slightly oily. Loading the pad was so easy and just kept spreading, easily doing half the roof.
> Left for 10 mins the wax removed nice and easy with a single swipe, leaving a good finish for a silver car.
> 
> 
> The beading wasn't bad either:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Overall this is a very good wax, is been on now 2 months and still going strong, easy on/off, great smell, great finish and good water behaviour. Its as good as any wax I have tried, good work Danny.:thumb:


Flipping heck Jenks, that's some beading:thumb:


----------



## jenks

B16grf said:


> Thanks jenks for your time testing my sample , much appreciated, more to come in the future,


My pleasure, just sorry I took so long to do the write up, but at least I could report on durability.

Yes Pittsy the beading is nice isn't it, good round tall beads, just how we like them.


----------



## B16grf

Been trialing out for quick detailing, first few attempts were not so good and also I haven't the mass shear mixers to be able to make a stable emulsion, so I got a company to help out, and got made some emulsions I can use and play with percentages. 


Some samples of new formulations shown soon to be tested


----------



## jenks

Interesting mate, branching out!


----------



## B16grf

jenks said:


> Interesting mate, branching out!


Be nice lil touch either to finish or top up along the way, the you tube link shows water behaviour of one of the sprays used on its own


----------



## jenks

Didn't notice the link, very good behaviour there chap.


----------



## B16grf

The guy who done testing for me got two customers wanting same for their cars, couldn't be happier with results


----------



## B16grf

wanting to make some wooden pots, what wood would I need to use? hard wood?? what state? kiln dried? as its gotta be sealed enough to take the wax?? any body help


----------



## jenks

Would the wax not seal the wood as you poured it in?


----------



## Pittsy

B16grf said:


> wanting to make some wooden pots, what wood would I need to use? hard wood?? what state? kiln dried? as its gotta be sealed enough to take the wax?? any body help


Ask the BMD guys....
I think on farce book they put a set of pictures up showing the various stages of manufacturing a jar :thumb:


----------



## nickiejay1991

Are you selling this yet mate, I much prefer to buy wax from a homebrewer


----------

